# Disruptive new cat



## zcb (Nov 11, 2010)

Several months ago a yellow male started hanging around the house. He's very loud and although he's afraid of me he challenges my two "resident" ferals and causes all kinds of trouble. My little female will kick his butt but my male, Jet, is afraid of him. I feed them in separate bowls but he eats so fast and once he's done he stands over Jet and intimidates him into leaving his meal. I now have to stand right next to Jet so the yellow male will leave him alone. I don't know what to do. The yellow male is not neutered but I've tried many times to trap him and he's having none of that. I feel sorry for him but he's upset our happy home. Any suggestions?


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

What all have you tried to catch him? While he is eating can you get something around him and catch him? Like a fishing net or something? once you catch him can you get him fixed and try to tame him? Once tame re-home him? If thats not an option at-least get him fixed and release him?

Another suggestion is Jet tame enough for you to stand by him? why don't you feed the orange male first and stand by Jet. That should keep the other male away till Jet is done.


----------



## LaurulFeatherCat (Sep 16, 2011)

You could try the old large marbles mixed with the food to slow down Mr Yellow so it takes him longer to eat.

Have you thought to ask your vet to give you a mickey to slip into Mr Yellow's food? Something to slow him down enough you can catch and contain him for the surgery? He sound like he is a very alpha cat and even neutered he is probably going to be aggressive and overbearing with the other cats.

Of course the ultimate solution is the feed the cats in different places or teach Jet to eat his meal in a protected area.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Please share how you've tried to trap him. Maybe we have other tricks you haven't tired. But we wont know till you let us know.

Once a cat is neutered my group has had good success with them not be so territorial driven since they loose the urge to mate. Takes a month for all testosterone to leave its body after the neuter.


----------



## zcb (Nov 11, 2010)

I've tried the Have a Hart trap several times. I've used sardines, tuna, cheese, STEAK and salmon. When he first saw it he ran and didn't come back for 2 days. I left it out and he makes this huge circle around it while meowing so loud. I have to be careful not to have too large of a trap because the HOA is dead set against the ferals. I'm always afraid that the neighbors will turn me in but these little guys need me. 
Jet and Momma cat eat their dinner around 5 and they get wet food but Mr Yellow never shows up until around 7 so I feed him his share of the wet food and give the other 2 some Frisky treats. In the morning I set out 3 dishes of dry food but I have to stand right next to Jet otherwise Mr Yellow will bully him away from his food. I work at a horse rescue and I'd like to trap Mr yellow and take him out to the barn where there are a number of abandoned cats that we take care of.


----------

